# Api Predator lite tree stand.



## sdom001 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a pic of a predator lite tree stand. There is one at a local pawn shop that i'm thinking of buying but I couldn't figure out how it went together. Also they are asking $100.00. Does that sound like it's too much.


----------

